# Netzwerk > Linux in heterogenen Netzen >  Netzwerkverbindung geht sporadisch verloren

## dirkfuss

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe hier eine JAVA basierte Software auf einem Linuxserver.
Ich greife von Windows Clients darauf zu. Nun kommt es bei einigen Clients vor das die Verbindung abbricht und die Anwendung neu gestartet werden muss.
Siehe Anhang.
In Wireshark sehe ich das Pakete nicht beim Server ankommen. Ich habe gedacht es liegt an der Firewall. Der  Richtlinientest der Firewall sagt das alles okay ist.
Vielleicht handelt es sich um eine Überlastung des Netzwerks zu bestimmten Zeiten? Womit kann ich das feststellen und beheben?
Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich ansetzen kann?


Gruß

----------


## marce

WLAN oder Kabel-Netzwerk bei den Clients?

Wenn auf dem Server nichts ankommt - muss es irgendwo vorher verloren gehen. Welche Möglichkeiten Du dann noch hast hängt von der Netwerktopologie, den verbauten Geräten und Deinen Rechten dort ab...

----------


## dirkfuss

Kabel-Netzwerk

----------

